

Ask HN: Are there any segmented HackerNews? - yehanyin

Do you know whether there are any segmented HackerNews? The articles should be from HN or synchronized with HN but with segmented by countries such as US/UK/etc or targeted markets? So it will let people know more about that segmentation.
======
koopajah
There was a try for a HN-like specific to Europe news, hackful.eu but it is
not really active

~~~
yehanyin
Thanks for the information!

Yeah, activity is the problem if do a HN-like site because the community of HN
is great and can't be copied. So I wonder whether there are any sites which
segment the articles in HN. And also it can be the window to show the
community what happened in that segment(country).

BTW, for HN-like specific to China, tea.tisiwi.com is another experiment.

